# I'm all confused!!



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

Right this may be a really silly question but is it possible to have a white tan mouse?
If your mouse has at/? and c/c does the albino wipe out the tan? :? :?


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Albino covers everything hon. It gets rid of all colour completely.

You could have a genetically pitch black mouse, and if homozygous c/c then it would turn the black eyes pink and black fur would lose all colour.

The thing is with Albino, it isn't a colour... in fact its the opposite, its no colour at all.

W xx


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Ack... I didn't explain that well did I?

Here is a definition:

_the congenital absence of pigmentation in the eyes and skin and hair_

In humans, Albinism can be quite debilitating... but it doesn't seem to effect rodents that badly, except that pink eyed rodents don't see as well as dark eyed ones.

I'm sure someone else can explain it better, I am not at my best today... stupid migraines :x


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

No problems hun, i don' think i'm at my best any day :lol: 
Ok so the above only occures if the mouse is c/c any other c combi and the albino is lost?
Also along the lines of silly questions of the day, can u have a champane tan? Whilst checking the mousies his morning i think i came across one :?


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Yep Cham tans are perfectly possible 

And yes, if they carry the c gene, they are not albino. But sometimes carrying the c gene can make colours shown lighter.

W xx


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks  I can always count on you to make genetics seem a much better place xx


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Do you have a white tan mouse or were just wondering?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

The closest to a white tan mouse that you can get, is a Himalayan tan. Which actually turns it into a himi fox, because the belly is diluted to white.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

The palest actual tan you can get is a Silver tan, which sometimes can be so pale that they look white... but the tan on them generally looks very pale orange or yellow.

W xx


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

I was thinking silver tan too.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Sorry, I guess I should have said 'The closest I know of'.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The red or pink eyed meeces who are colored, like champagne, silver, argent, and so forth, come from a different gene entirely from the albinos. Albinos are cc; the rest get their red eyes, and the coat color modified by p, a recessive gene.


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

I was asking because i was making punnet squares for the possible offspring of some of my mice and the at/? c/c thing popped up. Also my husband keeps finding awkward genetics questions to test me with :roll:


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

LMAO

It is of course possible to have an at/* c/c mouse... but like I said, the mouse will be totally white. But if you then breed to a coloured mouse that does not have the c gene at all, you can pass on the tan gene...

Though you said you weren't bothered about tan? hehee

W xx


----------

